
Ask HN: How to market a tech product (by talking tech or non-tech)? - symbolepro
I have a SaaS product and I want to market it to developers, companies etc. How should I market it? Should I talk about the tech or simply talk about the user merits?
======
twobyfour
Non-tech until you start getting asked tech questions. When you're selling
something you're trying to persuade your user that it's going to save them
money, make them money, or get them laid.

As a technical person who's often in an advisory position on purchase
decisions once the sales process has advanced a bit, I'll usually want to
visit your website for the info I need. There I'm looking for a clear list of
features (which shouldn't be an initial selling point but can be a
differentiator or dealbreaker late in the decision making process, if your
product doesn't do something I consider important or if I notice another way
it could save us time or add capabilities). Then I'll go read your
documentation on APIs and integrations.

I'm seldom interested in what tech is under the hood of a SaaS product; and my
non-tech colleagues never are. I want to know that it does what I need from
it; it's stable; I can integrate with it/customize it easily and thoroughly. I
also need to have confidence that you're not going to either expose my data to
the world or run out of runway in 6 months and go out of business, leaving me
hanging.

------
arosier
Sell benefits. If the tech is the benefit, sell that. You have to really
understand what are the benefits of the solution you are providing. What
problem are you solving for these people? Tell them your product will solve
those problems.

Perhaps a link to the product would help us give you some ideas of what those
might be.

------
PaulHoule
Benefits for the user is number one.

Technology is important if it underpins benefits for the user, is a USP
relative to your competition, if you want to convince people you are forward
thinking, etc.

------
tixocloud
Even though you're marketing to technology companies, you'll still want to
speak in benefits/features terms. Hit the point about how you're going to help
them achieve something with your product and you're likely to get interest.
Have links to tech details if you'd like.

------
sharemywin
not a good answer but probably both.

